# Raccoon Contamination, Asbestos and Re-Insulation



## jpfulton248 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm closing on a house this week which has a pre-existing raccoon problem. There seems to be a family of raccoons living in the attic. So assuming I remove the raccoons, what to do from there? From what I understand raccoon waste is pretty nasty stuff and the house needs new insulation anyway. Should I hire a company to come in, remove the waste and insulation, decontaminate and re-insulate? Also, the house was built in 1939 so the chances that the original asbestos insulation is still up there are very high. Does this add to the cost of insulation removal? Any suggestions with this?

Thank you in advance!!

EDIT: I've also heard that homeowners insurance will cover this, but I'm pretty sure it's a big no-no to make a claim within the first week of owning a property. Any suggestion regarding this as well?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Really should have gotten a price on getting rid of it and having the insulation tested before making an offer. 
If it is you went from a DIY job to a several thousand dollar pro clean up job if it test for asbestos.
No insurace company I know of is going to pay anything for a claim on something you already knew about before even buying the house.


----------



## jpfulton248 (Feb 2, 2011)

Okay, not that it's really relevant to my question, but I actually renegotiated after inspection. I'm paying $33,000 less than asking price, $26,500 less than original offer. I'm paying about $73,000 less than comparable sales. The house is in rough shape. The attic issue is just one of many so I actually accounted for a large expense on this.

Financial advice aside, any suggestions regarding my question?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Racoon sh!it smells reall bad.....they typically don't dump where they bunk....but use the poop to mark an area....

Your going to have to get the moma and babies out....that could be tough.....call an expert.....make sure it's one that traps instead of killing....the right way is to relocate the family....and then make sure no paths exist to get back in.


----------



## jpfulton248 (Feb 2, 2011)

Cool. That's what I'm thinking. Interesting you say getting the mom and babies out is going to be tough. Curious what the reason is for that? Maybe the babies are difficult to trap because they don't actually forage for food themselves? The city has animal control who will deliver live traps then come pick them up once you trap which is nice.

Sounds like I've got my work cut out for me just getting rid of these guys.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

It is pretty ripe stuff.

Get the little buggers out and get the attic vacuumed clean.


----------



## jpfulton248 (Feb 2, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> and get the attic vacuumed clean.


Yep, I've read that they'll remove all insulation, use some fogger or something, do odor elimination, use kilz on any pee-pee spots then install new insulation. I guess that's probably the way to go.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Be sure to air seal once they have it all cleaned up.

Spray all the top plates and seal that place up tight.


----------



## jpfulton248 (Feb 2, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Spray all the top plates and seal that place up tight.


Stupid questions:

What are top plates?

and

Spray with what?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Top plates are the top of the wall assembly and spray or seal with sealant, foam, caulking, etc.


----------



## jpfulton248 (Feb 2, 2011)

Gotcha. Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Here, by law, trappers of raccoons have to dispose of them (although I am sure some catch and release them). Raccoon feces can carry some EXTREMELY DANGEROUS things that can make especially the young and the old really sick with respiratory diseases. Be very careful. And add to that your possible asbestos issues (why do you assume asbestos by the way? It was not that common in loose insualation) and you should probably have this dealt with professionally. If you just bring in Labor Ready people with shovels, contractor bags and sop vacs you could be liable if they get sick---immediately or down the road a bit.

Raccoons, cute as they are in some ways, are not animals you want to deal with cornered into a flight or fight situation and they can really do a nasty number on your pet dog or cat in a few seconds. Best to hire a trapper. Most will keep coming back and rebaiting traps until they get them all. Might as well look up and post the number of the vet emergency hospital in a handy place.


----------



## jpfulton248 (Feb 2, 2011)

sdsester said:


> Here, by law, trappers of raccoons have to dispose of them (although I am sure some catch and release them). Raccoon feces can carry some EXTREMELY DANGEROUS things that can make especially the young and the old really sick with respiratory diseases. Be very careful. And add to that your possible asbestos issues (why do you assume asbestos by the way? It was not that common in loose insualation) and you should probably have this dealt with professionally. If you just bring in Labor Ready people with shovels, contractor bags and sop vacs you could be liable if they get sick---immediately or down the road a bit.


My assumption was based purely on the time that the year the house was built. I've done no research yet about that time period and attic insulation so it was just purely an assumption. I'm leaning pretty heavily toward having a company who specifically does animal decontamination in attics and re-insulation.

It's such a shame that the previous homeowner wouldn't have just filed a claim to have ALL of this work done for the cost of his deductible. I suppose it's not entirely too late since he still owns the house and it's insured. Maybe I'll do a beg and barter thing. Give him $1k to get this done on his insurance. Once the house is in my name I'm thinking I've got no choice but to pay out of pocket.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Post up a picture of the insulation. Vermiculite was not as popular as commonly thought to be.


----------



## jpfulton248 (Feb 2, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Post up a picture of the insulation. Vermiculite was not as popular as commonly thought to be.


I will definitely do that... closing on the house tomorrow at 2pm EST so I'll have a chance to take pics then and really assess the situation re: insulation.

Oh, and if anyone wants some pet raccoons, I'm adopting them out. No re-homing fee. Good with cats, dogs and they love babies/kids.


----------



## MBlack1121 (Oct 25, 2012)

jpfulton248 said:


> I will definitely do that... closing on the house tomorrow at 2pm EST so I'll have a chance to take pics then and really assess the situation re: insulation.
> 
> Oh, and if anyone wants some pet raccoons, I'm adopting them out. No re-homing fee. Good with cats, dogs and they love babies/kids.


If it is a family of raccoons, it is actually better if you get have a pest control company come in and place a scented pack that will actually deter the family to leave. Trapping and relocating is typically a death wish if the family is young. Wildlife rehabbers usually recommend to wait until the family is old enough and they will leave on their own. The mother keeps the area very clean and will actually consumer any feces so once they leave, you will not even know they were ever even there. 

If you must relocate them, get a pest control company that does humane relocation which includes the scent deterrent. The mom will move them herself and they will have a much better chance of survival.


----------



## jpfulton248 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's a picture of the insulation. If anybody has a comment on whether this is asbestos insulation I'd love to hear it. Thanks in advance. Also, no idea what the gold sparkly stuff is... didn't really notice it until I looked at these pics later.

Pictures embedded below and link to same but bigger pictures here: pic1 pic2


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The gold shimmer is usually a dead giveaway for vermiculite.

You can get it tested by a local industrial hygienist for cheap to confirm it but my guess would be that it is.

You are not regulated how you remove it as a homeowner but regardless, do some research and protect yourself and any occupants and neighbors.


----------



## jpfulton248 (Feb 2, 2011)

thank you


----------



## gilliganslin (Jul 12, 2012)

Curious ..JP, did you get the raccoons out?

I bought a home in June and turns out we had 7 raccoons total. 2 were dead for a long time when we closed. We trapped 2 (and had to have them killed - California law) and the remaining 3 died of starvation. We had a single trap waiting on the remaining exit and none of them came out.


In any case, they are nasty and so are the feces. Recommend getting that attic professionally cleaned out and then new insulation laid. Also key is once they are all out to do really robust exclusion work so new ones don't come back in. 

Good luck


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

This is all I can think of....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07h2O496kyU


----------

